# My 2 year old has started stuttering at the end of a word...THOUGHTS?



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

My little one recently turned two and has been very advanced verbally and communicates very well for such a little person. We used baby sign language and still do sometimes, so I just assume that's part of the reason for the excel in verbal communication.

Recently, my little one has started stuttering at the END of a word, not the beginning. For example, LO might say, I want-t-t-t that please." It's usually with d's or t's. I haven't noticed any other endings. I'm concerned though. I've read that stuttering is quite common, even for children who are verbally advanced for their stage of development. My LO doesn't have any other changes with expression, like an eye twitch or a struggle to say things, so this stuttering at the end of a word has thrown me for a loop. I'm also unable to find any information about it online, as I'm not entirely sure what it's called.

Does anyone have any advice or experience with this? I'd like to take preventative measures early on, if necessary.

I have read that traumas can sometimes cause stammering. About six months ago, someone very close to us displayed some very inappropriate behavior towards myself and my child. This individual has borderline personality disorder and said some really mean and hurtful things about me to myself and my child about me. As quickly as I could, I removed myself and child from the situation. I don't think my child really grasped the event, as it was around 18 months old. However, since then, I've chosen not to socialize with this person who was once very close to us. We see them occasionally at family functions, but I don't allow my child to be near them and I don't socialize with them either. I have wondered how it might effect my child, who can't possibly understand my reasoning, but I don't know how to help my child understand. I mean, I don't think I can. When my child has expressed interest in going to see them, I just say, no, we can't send time with ___ because they aren't very nice.

*sigh* anyway, i realize that could be really traumatic for my child.

What might you do? I feel so helpless. This individual hasn't apologized and has even continued to be hateful at times when my little one wasn't around (thank goodness!) so I don't feel safe allowing my child to be around them at all.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

i really don't know perhaps maybe a quick visit to an early child speech specialist....maybe your pediatrician has a contact for you. that's probably what i would do. anyone else?

i'm sorry about your situation with your ex-friend. that sucks but it sounds like you are doing what it takes to keep your baby and yourself safe. good mama!!!!


----------



## KermitII63 (Oct 29, 2009)

My child (3.5) stutters a bit, typically at the beginning of words, and for him it just seems like his brain takes a bit of time to get the thought out before he can fully vocalize. He is, like your child, advanced verbally, and often uses really big, adult words totally correctly and in the right context.

From what I read, I wouldn't be concerned. Developmentally, so much goes on in young one's brains, I think it's totally normal. Unless you notice she stutters only when she is nervous--that would make me think it is more of a stress issue.

I'm so sorry you and she had that incident--from my experience, young ones watch their parents very closely, and are far more traumatized by parent's actions (or inactions) than the event itself. In this case, it sounds like you dealt with it very appropriately and are doing everything you can to keep her safe. She will feel that way more than the initial event. Typically, I think it's when parents let their children be repeatedly exposed to situations like that that there is lasting damage.

She is lucky to have such a strong, confident mama who is working so hard to keep her safe!


----------



## George Lawrence (Nov 17, 2012)

What all speech experts agree upon is that it is IMPERATIVE get get a child in front of a speech therapist immediately when the stuttering starts. 75% of all stuttering kids stop stuttering. Early interventiuon with a speech therapist will increase the chances that the child will be in that in that 75% of kids who stop stuttering. There are great free resources for parents on the website of The Stuttering Foundation (www.stutteringhelp.org) , as well as on the Spanish-langauge version at tartamudez.org. Their downloadable books, brochures and their streaming videos are most helpful. Also, check out the info on the site of The Michael Palin Centre for Stammering Children (www.stammerincentre.org).


----------

